# Hong Kong's immunised who died of Covid-19 mainly got Sinovac vaccine: Media



## Mista

Hong Kong's immunised who died of Covid-19 mainly got Sinovac vaccine: Media


However, most deaths occurred among those who were unvaccinated. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com





HONG KONG (BLOOMBERG) - Almost 87 per cent of Hong Kongers who died from Covid-19 after getting at least one dose of vaccine received Sinovac Biotech Ltd's shot, Ming Pao reported, though most deaths occurred among those who weren't immunised.

The newspaper said it analysed data from the Hospital Authority involving 5,167 of the city's Covid-19 fatalities, without disclosing its sources or additional information.

It found that 71 per cent of those who died were unvaccinated. Of the 1,486 who died after receiving at least one dose, 1,292 - or 87 per cent - had gotten Sinovac, Ming Pao reported.

Most deaths in Hong Kong have occurred among under-vaccinated senior citizens, particularly those living in elderly care homes.

There have been more than 5,400 fatalities in the latest Omicron-driven outbreak, making the city's death per capita the world's highest.

Less than 40 per cent of those aged 80 and older were vaccinated.

Two vaccines are available in the Asian financial hub. The Chinese-made Sinovac, which uses the inactivated technology, was often preferred by the elderly who believed it may have fewer side effects than the more potent mRNA immunisations from the German firm BioNTech SE.

The Sinovac shot has lower efficacy than that of the Biontech one, and offers limited protection against the Omicron variant, studies showed.

But it was still effective at reducing the risk of serious illness and deaths from Covid.

The Chinese vaccine makes up 60 per cent of all of the doses administered to those aged 60 and above.

Many experts, including University of Hong Kong professor and government advisor Yuen Kwok-yung, have said the elderly and children should get the BioNTech vaccine because of its superior protection against Omicron.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1 | Wow Wow:
2


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

Well, most population in the US have been jabbed by those mRNA vaccines, yet it still couldn't prevent 1 million death.

And 2/3 of the vaccine recipients in HK took the mRNA ones, yet they still want to solely blame on Sinovac?

Those dumb HKers have already created enough mess for China, and the recent outbreak in China is mostly the BA.2 subvariant imported from HK.

Maybe the Mainland China should ban any HKer from entry, just like what the US did to Puerto Rico, since we have to ensure the safety of the Mainland China first.

Reactions: Like Like:
10 | Haha Haha:
2


----------



## mili

maybe those who took pfizer did not live long enough to get infected ??









‘Huge, huge numbers:’ insurance group sees death rates up 40 percent over pre-pandemic levels


Since Feb. 1, 2020, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention estimate there have been 942,431 excess deaths in the U.S.




thehill.com





*As the pandemic enters its second year running, the number of deaths the virus has caused is likely much greater than official numbers indicate, setting a historic record. *

The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) explains that excess deaths are associated with COVID-19 directly or indirectly, typically defined as the difference between the observed number of deaths in specific time periods and the expected number of deaths in the same time periods. 

Currently, since Feb. 1, 2020, the CDC estimates there have been 942,431 excess deaths in the U.S. 

That's a staggering amount, as J Scott Davison, CEO of insurance company OneAmerica, explained during a health care conference organized by the Indiana Chamber of Commerce this week. Davison said that his company is seeing the highest death rates now than he’s ever seen before since he started in the insurance business. 

OneAmerica offers employers across the country group life insurance, which generally covers people 18 to 64-years-old. 

*Even more alarming is where those death rates are hitting, with Davison saying it’s primarily among working aged people between the ages of 18 and 64 who are covered by OneAmerica's group life policies.* The insurance company says that's similar to what the rest of the group life industry is seeing and is consistent with CDC data.

*“Death rates are up 40 percent over what they were pre-pandemic,” said Davison of OneAmerica's group life policy holders.

To illustrate just how severe the current death rate is, Davison said a 1 in 200-year catastrophe would likely only cause a 10 percent increase over pre-pandemic deaths.

Notably, Davison said that even if COVID-19 is not listed on a person’s death certificate,* that doesn’t mean the virus didn’t play a role. For example, Davison said a person can contract COVID-19 and recover, but the virus could have triggered a separate illness that eventually leads to death. 

“It may not all be Covid on their death certificates, but deaths are up in just huge, huge numbers,” Davidson said. ................................


----------



## Mista

Mista said:


> There have been more than 5,400 fatalities in the latest Omicron-driven outbreak, making the city's death per capita the world's highest.









The current death rate for Omicron in HK is more than 3x of the US/EU's during the peak of their Delta wave. 

Vaccination matters. Singapore with similar profile has much lower deaths than HK's ~200-300 deaths daily despite HK's 'zero-Covid' policy and restrictions.









Ministry of Health


Ministry of Health (MOH) is an innovative, people-centred organisation, committed to medical excellence, the promotion of good health, the reduction of illness and access to good and affordable healthcare for all Singaporeans, appropriate to their needs.




www.moh.gov.sg





Thus, we have enough medical resources to tend to unvaccinated kids as well.





^includes Delta variant





MOH | COVID-19 Statistics


Ministry of Health (MOH) is an innovative, people-centred organisation, committed to medical excellence, the promotion of good health, the reduction of illness and access to good and affordable healthcare for all Singaporeans, appropriate to their needs.




www.moh.gov.sg





For the non-fully vaccinated, no one in SG below the age of 20 has died so far.
For the fully vaccinated without booster, no one in SG below the age of 40 has died so far.
For the fully vaccinated with booster, no one in SG below the age of 60 has died so far.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> And 2/3 of the vaccine recipients in HK took the mRNA one, yet they still want to solely blame on Sinovac?





Mista said:


> Of the 1,486 who died after receiving at least one dose, 1,292 - or 87 per cent - had gotten Sinovac, Ming Pao reported.



So 1/3 of vaccine recipients in HK took Sinovac but they make up ~87% of vaccinated deaths? 
So 2/3 of vaccine recipients in HK took mRNA, and they make up ~13% of vaccinated deaths?

87 * 2 / 13 = ~13.4

So you mean to say mRNA vaccines are ~13.4x more effective then Sinovac in preventing deaths in HK so far?


----------



## beijingwalker

How about American deaths, approaching one million now, how many of them took sinovac vaccines?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

Every thread > B-But... what about the US? They bombed Iraq, and they have 1mil Covid deaths! They are the only other country in the world that matters!


----------



## casual

Mista said:


> So 1/3 of vaccine recipients in HK took Sinovac but they make up ~87% of vaccinated deaths?
> So 2/3 of vaccine recipients in HK took mRNA, and they make up ~13% of vaccinated deaths?
> 
> 87 * 2 / 13 = ~13.4
> 
> So you mean to say mRNA vaccines are ~13.4x more effective then Sinovac in preventing deaths in HK so far?





Mista said:


> The Chinese vaccine makes up 60 per cent of all of the doses administered to those aged 60 and above.



2/3 got sinovac and 1/3 got mRNA.

also, your data's missing critical information such as the number of doses per cohort and health of the patients in each cohort. Sinovac vaccine is the vaccine of choice for people who are in poor health with pre-existing conditions since it has fewer side effects. Yet your numbers don't reflect this difference in cohorts. In the end, it's an apples to oranges comparison.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## luciferdd

Do you know most of the HK young people choiced BioNTech？Only older expecially age＞50 will prefer sinovac,and older is always much more easy dying from coid-19.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> Yeah, you SG banana people, lackeys of the whites, can't wait and like to bring out every bad news about China and blame everything wrong in the world on China !



Lol. Typical sensitive Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## StraightEdge

Mista said:


> Less than 40 per cent of those aged 80 and older were vaccinated.



That's all you need know about HK. if people become too overconfident, you die. They had all the choice of vaccines available, nobody took them when it was needed. Now suffer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mili

luciferdd said:


> Do you know most of the HK young people choiced BioNTech？Only older expecially age＞50 will prefer sinovac,and older is always much more easy dying from coid-19.


Few mrna lovers are able to understand this simple logic. 
meanwhile, a study of spike protein in the blood of mrna vaccinated vs acute covid patients.
Can't believe western media still playing China vax blame game. millions have & will pay a very very heavy price.


----------



## JSCh

This can be clearly shown in age-adjusted CFR% among fully vaccinated elderly in HK (significant use of Sinovac) and Singapore (<5% use of Chinese vaccines)
A lot of FUD these past 2 years re: the relative efficacy of different vaccines when in the end what really mattered was getting vaccinated To the extent it reduced willingness among vulnerable populations to get vaccinated, history should harshly judge those who spread it

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503522365233324040

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Lost Brother

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> Well, most population in the US have been jabbed by those mRNA vaccines, yet it still couldn't prevent 1 million death.
> 
> And 2/3 of the vaccine recipients in HK took the mRNA ones, yet they still want to solely blame on Sinovac?
> 
> Those dumb HKers have already created enough mess for China, and the recent outbreak in China is mostly the BA.2 subvariant imported from HK.
> 
> Maybe the Mainland China should ban any HKer from entry, just like what the US did to Puerto Rico, since we have to ensure the safety of the Mainland China first.



Heard that Covid Cases are increasing alarmingly in China ? Is it true and is it a new Variant ?


----------



## Mista

casual said:


> 2/3 got sinovac and 1/3 got mRNA.
> 
> also, your data's missing critical information such as the number of doses per cohort and health of the patients in each cohort. Sinovac vaccine is the vaccine of choice for people who are in poor health with pre-existing conditions since it has fewer side effects. Yet your numbers don't reflect this difference in cohorts. In the end, it's an apples to oranges comparison.





JSCh said:


> This can be clearly shown in age-adjusted CFR% among fully vaccinated elderly in HK (significant use of Sinovac) and Singapore (<5% use of Chinese vaccines)
> A lot of FUD these past 2 years re: the relative efficacy of different vaccines when in the end what really mattered was getting vaccinated To the extent it reduced willingness among vulnerable populations to get vaccinated, history should harshly judge those who spread it
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1503522365233324040



We do have age-adjusted data for vaccine effectiveness for Delta. We don't have the granular data for Omicron yet, but I suspect it's the same just looking at HK numbers.

STUDY BASED ON LOCAL DATA REAFFIRMS THAT MRNA VACCINES OFFER BETTER PROTECTION AGAINST COVID-19​





MOH | News Highlights


Find speeches, press releases, forum replies and parliamentary Q&A.




www.moh.gov.sg









15TH DEC 2021​ A recent study based on local data by National Centre for Infectious Diseases (NCID) and the Ministry of Health’s (MOH) COVID-19 Data Management and Analytics Team found that individuals who received two doses of the Sinovac-CoronaVac COVID-19 vaccine were observed to have lower protection against severe disease from infection with the Delta variant compared to those who received two doses of Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty or Moderna mRNA vaccine. This supports the need for three doses of Sinovac-Coronavac vaccine as a primary series.

*Key Findings*

2. The study period was from 1 October 2021 to 21 November 2021 and covered 1.25 million individuals. The persons in the study cohort were those aged 40 years and above, who received two doses of the vaccines under the National Vaccination Programme. *The analysis accounted for differences in age, gender, race, housing type and the daily differences in infection rate.*

3. Based on analysis of local data, the effectiveness of two doses of the Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccine was 60% against severe disease, lower than that of Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty or Moderna mRNA vaccines which were 90% and 97% respectively.

*4. These results support the need for three doses of Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccines as a primary series to attain better protection against severe disease, defined as requiring oxygen, intensive care unit (ICU) care and death due to COVID-19.*

*Boosters Recommended for Maximum Protection*

5. As persons who have received two doses of the Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccine were observed to have lower protection against severe disease, they are recommended to receive a dose of a Pandemic Special Access Route-authorised mRNA vaccine as a third dose of their primary vaccination series. Otherwise, they should complete their primary series with a third dose of the Sinovac-CoronaVac.

*6. This recommendation is also substantiated by international findings. Based on preliminary data from Chile, persons who received the Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty vaccine as the third dose after two doses of the Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccine had a 95% reduction in the risks of infection. In contrast, the risk reduction in persons who received Sinovac-CoronaVac as the third dose was 71%. The antibody rise was also observed to be around 27 times higher when the Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty vaccine was received as the third dose compared to if Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccine was received.*

7. All eligible persons will be able to receive their booster doses of the mRNA vaccine five months after completing their primary vaccination series. We will continue to monitor the vaccine effectiveness of the mRNA and non-mRNA vaccines, including how they are enhanced by a third dose or a booster dose. In the meantime, all persons who are eligible for their boosters should get boosted when it is offered to them.


*NATIONAL CENTRE FOR INFECTIOUS DISEASES 
MINISTRY OF HEALTH’S COVID-19 DATA MANAGEMENT AND ANALYTICS TEAM 
15 DECEMBER 2021*

/






Which means to say, Pfizer can lower severe cases by 4x compared to Sinovac, and Moderna can lower severe cases by 3.33x compared to Pfizer.


----------



## casual

Mista said:


> We do have age-adjusted data for vaccine effectiveness for Delta. We don't have the granular data for Omicron yet, but I suspect it's the same just looking at HK numbers.
> 
> STUDY BASED ON LOCAL DATA REAFFIRMS THAT MRNA VACCINES OFFER BETTER PROTECTION AGAINST COVID-19​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MOH | News Highlights
> 
> 
> Find speeches, press releases, forum replies and parliamentary Q&A.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.moh.gov.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 825736
> 
> 15TH DEC 2021​ A recent study based on local data by National Centre for Infectious Diseases (NCID) and the Ministry of Health’s (MOH) COVID-19 Data Management and Analytics Team found that individuals who received two doses of the Sinovac-CoronaVac COVID-19 vaccine were observed to have lower protection against severe disease from infection with the Delta variant compared to those who received two doses of Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty or Moderna mRNA vaccine. This supports the need for three doses of Sinovac-Coronavac vaccine as a primary series.
> 
> *Key Findings*
> 
> 2. The study period was from 1 October 2021 to 21 November 2021 and covered 1.25 million individuals. The persons in the study cohort were those aged 40 years and above, who received two doses of the vaccines under the National Vaccination Programme. *The analysis accounted for differences in age, gender, race, housing type and the daily differences in infection rate.*
> 
> 3. Based on analysis of local data, the effectiveness of two doses of the Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccine was 60% against severe disease, lower than that of Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty or Moderna mRNA vaccines which were 90% and 97% respectively.
> 
> *4. These results support the need for three doses of Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccines as a primary series to attain better protection against severe disease, defined as requiring oxygen, intensive care unit (ICU) care and death due to COVID-19.*
> 
> *Boosters Recommended for Maximum Protection*
> 
> 5. As persons who have received two doses of the Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccine were observed to have lower protection against severe disease, they are recommended to receive a dose of a Pandemic Special Access Route-authorised mRNA vaccine as a third dose of their primary vaccination series. Otherwise, they should complete their primary series with a third dose of the Sinovac-CoronaVac.
> 
> *6. This recommendation is also substantiated by international findings. Based on preliminary data from Chile, persons who received the Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty vaccine as the third dose after two doses of the Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccine had a 95% reduction in the risks of infection. In contrast, the risk reduction in persons who received Sinovac-CoronaVac as the third dose was 71%. The antibody rise was also observed to be around 27 times higher when the Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty vaccine was received as the third dose compared to if Sinovac-CoronaVac vaccine was received.*
> 
> 7. All eligible persons will be able to receive their booster doses of the mRNA vaccine five months after completing their primary vaccination series. We will continue to monitor the vaccine effectiveness of the mRNA and non-mRNA vaccines, including how they are enhanced by a third dose or a booster dose. In the meantime, all persons who are eligible for their boosters should get boosted when it is offered to them.
> 
> 
> *NATIONAL CENTRE FOR INFECTIOUS DISEASES
> MINISTRY OF HEALTH’S COVID-19 DATA MANAGEMENT AND ANALYTICS TEAM
> 15 DECEMBER 2021*
> 
> /
> 
> View attachment 825737
> 
> 
> Which means to say, Pfizer can lower severe cases by 4x compared to Sinovac, and Moderna can lower severe cases by 3.33x compared to Pfizer.


They didn't adjust for more people with preexisting health problems tend to take sinovac.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

casual said:


> They didn't adjust for more people with preexisting health problems tend to take sinovac.



Lol, what a try hard. You guys are grasping at straws to make an obvious losing argument substantiated by other international findings.

It's okay. Good luck.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

The Lost Brother said:


> Heard that Covid Cases are increasing alarmingly in China ? Is it true and is it a new Variant ?



It is an aggressive BA.2 subtype imported from HK.

The Mainland China has patronized them too much.


----------



## IblinI

Mista said:


> Lol. Typical sensitive Chinese.


Arent you Chinese too.


----------



## Mista

IblinI said:


> Arent you Chinese too.



华人，不是中国人。


----------



## IblinI

Mista said:


> 华人，不是中国人。


你说Chinese的时候也把自己包括进去了,也把你祖宗包括进去了,摊手.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

IblinI said:


> 你说Chinese的时候也把自己包括进去了,也把你祖宗包括进去了,摊手.



Obviously I don't see myself as a Chinese national, so please don't conflate both when I said I was referring to Chinese national and not Chinese ethnic.


----------



## IblinI

Mista said:


> Obviously I don't see myself as a Chinese national, so please don't conflate both when I said I was referring to Chinese national and not Chinese ethnic.


和你主观意识无关,客观事实而已.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Mista said:


> Obviously I don't see myself as a Chinese national, so please don't conflate both when I said I was referring to Chinese national and not Chinese ethnic.


You’re still a chink to white people. You’re no different.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mista

tower9 said:


> You’re still a chink to white people. You’re no different.



Why should I care whether I'm chink to the white people or not? I'm different from you, an ethnic minority living in a white majority country and therefore insecure about his own identity. Idgaf whether a white or black think I'm a chink or not, because unlike you I don't have to seek their validation in the society I'm living in lmao.





__





Marvel's 'Shang-Chi' was made with China in mind. Here's why Beijing doesn't like it.


HONG KONG — David Tse recalls being overcome with pride as he walked out of a British movie theater after watching “Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings,” Marvel’s latest superhero film. “Our community has finally arrived in the West,” the British Chinese actor and writer said via...



defence.pk







F-22Raptor said:


> “Our community has finally arrived in the West,” the British Chinese actor and writer said via telephone from Birmingham. “Every Chinese person around the world should be immensely proud of Shang-Chi.”





F-22Raptor said:


> For Tse, the actor and writer, “Shang-Chi” is all the more important because of the rampant anti-Asian racism, discrimination and violence unleashed by the coronavirus pandemic.
> 
> “This is a pushback for all the Asian hate crimes against us. It’s an answer to all the bigots who have been against us for decades,” he said. “Shang-Chi is us reclaiming our culture. It says globally, culturally, this is a new tide of history.”





Mista said:


> I'm ethnic Chinese, but I really don't care how Marvel depicts Chinese or Shang-chi or Shang Qi or whatever it is spelled.
> 
> Asians living in the West don't represent Asians living in Asia, so they shouldn't frame it like it's "glorious" for all Chinese/Asians to have a Chinese or an Asian depicted in Marvel. It sounds so stupid to us to say that an honorary character in Marvel is going to 'reclaim our culture'.
> 
> We Asians living in Asia don't need reaffirmation from the West (what's more from Marvel lmao) on our identities, for we are not insecure about our identities or culture. They should speak for themselves.


----------



## tower9

Mista said:


> Why should I care whether I'm chink to the white people or not? I'm different from you, an ethnic minority living in a white majority country and therefore insecure about his own identity. Idgaf whether a white or black think I'm a chink or not because I don't have to seek their validation lmao.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marvel's 'Shang-Chi' was made with China in mind. Here's why Beijing doesn't like it.
> 
> 
> HONG KONG — David Tse recalls being overcome with pride as he walked out of a British movie theater after watching “Shang-Chi and the Legend of the Ten Rings,” Marvel’s latest superhero film. “Our community has finally arrived in the West,” the British Chinese actor and writer said via...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk


Actually Singaporeans are the ones who are insecure because they keep kissing up to white people by bashing China. Wake the hell ip. White people are not on your side.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Mista

tower9 said:


> Actually Singaporeans are the ones who are insecure because they keep kissing up to white people by bashing China. Wake the hell ip. White people are not on your side.



Lol. You're sounding as binary as a mainland Chinese pink on the internet. The world revolves around China, and I must be for or against China in every thread? I can't have my own independent thinking? Calling out Sinovac as a relative ineffective vaccine means I must be bashing China and kissing up to the white? I must go around chanting 祖国伟大我骄傲，此生不悔入华夏?

What a joke. Again, please don't apply your self-perception and insecurity on me. I could care less whether white people are on my side or not. Unlike you, I don't have to bash China or use the rise of China to seek their validation.


----------



## mili

IblinI said:


> Arent you Chinese too.


Please dont consider those kind as Chinese in any way, shape or form. 
Chinese in this part of the world certainly don't.


----------



## etylo

Mista said:


> Lol. You're sounding as binary as a mainland Chinese pink on the internet. The world revolves around China, and I must be for or against China in every thread? I can't have my own independent thinking? Calling out Sinovac as a relative ineffective vaccine means I must be bashing China and kissing up to the white? I must go around chanting 祖国伟大我骄傲，此生不悔入华夏?
> 
> What a joke. Again, please don't apply your self-perception and insecurity on me. I could care less whether white people are on my side or not. Unlike you, I don't have to bash China or use the rise of China to seek their validation.


I noticed your interest is mainly to bash China and to bring out every bad news about China in every possible way in the forum , you SG are whites' lackeys, no doubt ! It's your PM that had convinced and brought the evil Yankees back to Southeast Asia and South China sea to counterbalance and contain Chinese influences there during Obama's time. You SG are anti-China and anti-Chinese in the bone and wanted to be accepted in the whitemen's club.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Mista said:


> Lol. You're sounding as binary as a mainland Chinese pink on the internet. The world revolves around China, and I must be for or against China in every thread? I can't have my own independent thinking? Calling out Sinovac as a relative ineffective vaccine means I must be bashing China and kissing up to the white? I must go around chanting 祖国伟大我骄傲，此生不悔入华夏?
> 
> What a joke. Again, please don't apply your self-perception and insecurity on me. I could care less whether white people are on my side or not. Unlike you, I don't have to bash China or use the rise of China to seek their validation.



Then why does it seem like most of your posts are anti-China, yet you don't hold similarly critical attitudes towards the West? This is why I do not feel Singaporeans like you are honest at all. You disguise your deep colonial mentality and deep need to gain approval by your White masters by bashing China, yet you try to pass it off as your own opinion. Yet, the West commits far more heinous and egregious crimes against humanity worldwide and it is complete silence from your kind. 

The Anglo Zionists have basically declared an unofficial race war against the Chinese race, and regardless of your citizenship, if you are Chinese, you are a target. By blasting their fake news and villifying propaganda non stop, you and I will also experience being targeted everywhere we go around the world because of the vile Anglo Zionist propaganda machine despite the fact that we are not Chinese nationals.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## mili

casual said:


> They didn't adjust for more people with preexisting health problems tend to take sinovac.


Despite eager to promote mrna, SG tells those too weak for the side effects of mrna to take Sinovac instead. They don't advise the same about Sinovac side effects. 
That's all one needs to know about the safety profile of Sinovac vs mrna & how those with poor health are pushed to Sinovac.









Spike Protein in The Blood of Vaccinated


Study finds the amount of spike proteins in the blood of vaccinees is similar to the patients of acute COVID.




mobeensyedmd.substack.com





Spike Protein in The Blood of Vaccinated​Study finds the amount of spike proteins in the blood of vaccinees is similar to the patients of acute COVID.​



Mobeen Syed, M.D., M.S., B.Sc.

Mar 19


*Executive summary*​Pfizer-BionTech vaccinated individuals showed the amount of spike-proteins in their blood that was similar or more than the amount of spike-proteins in the blood of an acute-COVID patients.

High levels of spike-proteins in the blood were observed for two days following the vaccination in 96% of the individuals.................................................................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

tower9 said:


> Then why does it seem like most of your posts are anti-China, yet you don't hold similarly critical attitudes towards the West?



Because you have selective reading? A quick search can bring you results in recent months, never mind the fact that I joined since 2016.









China: The rise of a trade titan


Yes, for over two decades China central government has sent waves of officials to Singapore for training & development, touted as "Chinese Mayor Programme", by now at least 30,000 senior officials have been trained and serving as backbone across all public sectors in China. This is perhaps the...



defence.pk












Behind the “Shithole Countries” and Debt-Trap Diplomacy, lie the Thucydides’ Trap


Behind the “Shithole Countries” and Debt-Trap Diplomacy, lie the Thucydides’ Trap By Joseph S. - March 18, 2018 US Secretary of State (former) Rex Tillerson cut short his trip through Africa after realizing he lost his job, apparently via the president’s favorite media. Part of his trip...



defence.pk








__





Exclusive: China's Ant explores ways for Jack Ma to exit as Beijing piles pressure - sources


The Rise and Fall of Jack Ma... https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-ant-group-jack-ma-exclusive-idUSKBN2C40AB HONG KONG (Reuters) - Ant Group is exploring options for founder Jack Ma to divest his stake in the financial technology giant and give up control, as meetings with Chinese...



defence.pk








__





Young Chinese not having babies


I am sure a lot of Bangladeshi, Pakistani, Nepali, Sri Lankan intellectuals, technologists and academics educated and working in the US (in industry and academia) would be interested. Some are already going back and forth to China, I know half a dozen Bangladeshi families who live mostly in...



defence.pk








__





Elon Musk and his troubles with the Chinese authority: the Tesla data center.






defence.pk












Can the US ever match China’s concrete economic offers to Asean?


Can the US ever match China’s concrete economic offers to Asean? In the US-China battle for influence in Southeast Asia, Beijing has always won hands down in delivering the economic goods, while Washington is centred on security If the Biden administration is serious about its commitment, the...



defence.pk







tower9 said:


> You disguise your deep colonial mentality and deep need to gain approval by your White masters by bashing China, yet you try to pass it off as your own opinion. Yet, the West commits far more heinous and egregious crimes against humanity worldwide and it is complete silence from your kind.
> 
> The Anglo Zionists have basically declared an unofficial race war against the Chinese race, and regardless of your citizenship, if you are Chinese, you are a target. By blasting their fake news and villifying propaganda non stop, you and I will also experience being targeted everywhere we go around the world because of the vile Anglo Zionist propaganda machine despite the fact that we are not Chinese nationals.



You're the one reeking full on insecurity.


----------



## tower9

Mista said:


> Because you have selective reading? A quick search can bring you results.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> China: The rise of a trade titan
> 
> 
> Yes, for over two decades China central government has sent waves of officials to Singapore for training & development, touted as "Chinese Mayor Programme", by now at least 30,000 senior officials have been trained and serving as backbone across all public sectors in China. This is perhaps the...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: China's Ant explores ways for Jack Ma to exit as Beijing piles pressure - sources
> 
> 
> The Rise and Fall of Jack Ma... https://www.reuters.com/article/us-china-ant-group-jack-ma-exclusive-idUSKBN2C40AB HONG KONG (Reuters) - Ant Group is exploring options for founder Jack Ma to divest his stake in the financial technology giant and give up control, as meetings with Chinese...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Young Chinese not having babies
> 
> 
> I am sure a lot of Bangladeshi, Pakistani, Nepali, Sri Lankan intellectuals, technologists and academics educated and working in the US (in industry and academia) would be interested. Some are already going back and forth to China, I know half a dozen Bangladeshi families who live mostly in...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elon Musk and his troubles with the Chinese authority: the Tesla data center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can the US ever match China’s concrete economic offers to Asean?
> 
> 
> Can the US ever match China’s concrete economic offers to Asean? In the US-China battle for influence in Southeast Asia, Beijing has always won hands down in delivering the economic goods, while Washington is centred on security If the Biden administration is serious about its commitment, the...
> 
> 
> 
> defence.pk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're the one reeking full on insecurity.



Well, I stand corrected about you being full on anti-China. I've just met a lot of Singaporeans and HKers who acted that way, completely clueless about how they are perceived in the West.

My behavior is actually not insecure. Insecure people beg for the approval of their "social superiors", that's why you see rat faced HKers like Jonathan Wong do the dirty deeds for his colonial masters.

I'm the opposite. When I see someone dish out hatred against me like how racist and anti-Chinese White society has become, I serve it back to them 10 fold. I am quick to punch back.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ozranger

Really fed up with all those lies made up by western media and pro-west HK health authority, experts and medical practitioners. HK reached this kind of fatality rate is completely their own fault, with ultra high residential density, no contact tracing and low vaccination rate to the very vulnerable elders.






Every of those fuckers should be fired instantly.






And those shameless "reporters"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

tower9 said:


> Well, I stand corrected about you being full on anti-China. I've just met a lot of Singaporeans and HKers who acted that way, completely clueless about how they are perceived in the West.



Among the advanced countries, we're arguably already the most pro-China. That's because we're bilingual and exposed to news from different sources, understanding China's way of thinking. But that doesn't mean we have to agree on everything, like for instance in this thread on vaccines. What's annoying are the little pinks jumping on and insulting anybody who holds a contrary opinion which may shade China in a negative light. Such behavior just repels people away. And yeah, their excessive hubris as well.









Global views of China remain negative, but Singapore an exception


Other advanced economies continue to view China in a broadly negative light, the latest Pew survey showed. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com












Most in S'pore view China positively, contrary to other advanced economies


Ethnic Chinese respondents are more likely to view China favourably.




mothership.sg




































台、星、中、港四地華人互評，誰是最進步社會？ | 遠見編輯部 | 遠見雜誌


隨著亞洲與中國大陸經濟崛起，華人經濟體在世界扮演愈來愈重要角色。2015年，《遠見雜誌》與北京零點研究諮詢集團、香港大學民意研究計劃、及新加坡《聯合早報》等權威機構發表「四地華人社會進步指標調查」，從政府施政、國會效率、媒體可信度、人才供需、社會秩序、企業責任、世代信任、市場反應、貧富分配等九大指標




www.gvm.com.tw

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Mista said:


> Among the advanced countries, we're arguably already the most pro-China. That's because we're bilingual and exposed to news from different sources, understanding China's way of thinking. But that doesn't mean we have to agree on everything, like for instance in this thread on vaccines. What's annoying are the little pinks jumping on and insulting anybody who holds a contrary opinion which may shade China in a negative light. Such behavior just repels people away. And yeah, their excessive hubris as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Global views of China remain negative, but Singapore an exception
> 
> 
> Other advanced economies continue to view China in a broadly negative light, the latest Pew survey showed. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most in S'pore view China positively, contrary to other advanced economies
> 
> 
> Ethnic Chinese respondents are more likely to view China favourably.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mothership.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 825877
> 
> View attachment 825876
> 
> View attachment 825879
> 
> View attachment 825878
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 825881
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 台、星、中、港四地華人互評，誰是最進步社會？ | 遠見編輯部 | 遠見雜誌
> 
> 
> 隨著亞洲與中國大陸經濟崛起，華人經濟體在世界扮演愈來愈重要角色。2015年，《遠見雜誌》與北京零點研究諮詢集團、香港大學民意研究計劃、及新加坡《聯合早報》等權威機構發表「四地華人社會進步指標調查」，從政府施政、國會效率、媒體可信度、人才供需、社會秩序、企業責任、世代信任、市場反應、貧富分配等九大指標
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.gvm.com.tw



TBH, there is a lot about Mainland Chinese culture that annoys me as well. And I used to be a lot more critical against China. But when you get barraged with hatred against you because of your race and fake news dehumanizing China and people of Chinese descent 24/7, you turn your anger and hatred against the people perpetrating it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mista

tower9 said:


> TBH, there is a lot about Mainland Chinese culture that annoys me as well. And I used to be a lot more critical against China. But when you get barraged with hatred against you because of your race and fake news dehumanizing China and people of Chinese descent 24/7, you turn your anger and hatred against the people perpetrating it.



I see where you're coming from, that's human nature. 

For me, well, I'm privileged to be born as a majority race in my own country and take a more dispassionate view. The media here threads very carefully on issues relating to race and religion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> It's your PM that had convinced and brought the evil Yankees back to Southeast Asia and South China sea to counterbalance and contain Chinese influences there during Obama's time.



TPP's goal in the very long term is to eventually include China and the US in a high quality trade deal in Asia-pacific under a multilateral framework which gives economic space for small countries like us.


----------



## etylo

Mista said:


> TPP's goal in the very long term is to eventually include China and the US in a high quality trade deal in Asia-pacific under a multilateral framework which gives economic space for small countries like us.


I mean Lee Kuan Yew went to to the white house and convinced Obama to bring back US forces involvement in Southeast Asia to balance out the Chinese navy in South China Sea. That became what is Obama's "Asia Rebalancing Policy" as we know it. And few years ago, your current PM was attacking China and siding with Japan and Philippine on issues on the disputes between China and Philippine in South China Sea and the disputes between China and Japan on Japanese atrocities against Chinese in WW II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> I mean Lee Kuan Yew went to to the white house and convinced Obama to bring back US forces involvement in Southeast Asia to balance out the Chinese navy in South China Sea. That became what is Obama's "Asia Rebalancing Policy" as we know it. And few years ago, your current PM was attacking China and siding with Japan and Philippine on issues on the disputes between China and Philippine in South China Sea and the disputes between China and Japan on Japanese atrocities against Chinese in WW II.



When did we side with the Japanese on the disputed islands, and especially on their atrocities when we ourselves are victims as well?


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

3.5 million vaccines all made in China has been administrated there and how many cases and death so far for the year? 
How many needed oxygen and how many in ICU?

Stop reading manipulated data created by MoH of the ex-British Colonies?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## etylo

Mista said:


> When did we side with the Japanese on the disputed islands, and especially on their atrocities when we ourselves are victims as well?


Yeah, few years ago, he said that China should forget about what atrocities Jap committed in China in WWII and get on relation with Japan, not on the disputes of Diaoyu islands, you can easily find that on records. That is also happen to be Jap's position on their atrocities in China during WW II.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## northeast

Do this banana man think biontech and moderna are singaporean companies or something? Is there someone forced him to take sinovac instead of moderna,so that he is so angrily complains on sinovac for years?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> Yeah, few years ago, he said that China should forget about what atrocities Jap committed in China in WWII and get on relation with Japan, not on the disputes of Diaoyu islands, you can easily find that on records. That is also happen to be Jap's position on their atrocities in China during WW II.



Where?


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> Yeah, few years ago, he said that China should forget about what atrocities Jap committed in China in WWII and get on relation with Japan, not on the disputes of Diaoyu islands, you can easily find that on records. That is also happen to be Jap's position on their atrocities in China during WW II.



This is the closest source I can find, and basically you twisted the narrative.









Lee urges Japan to come clean on WWII atrocities


Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong calls on Japan to admit to its wartime misdeeds so it can play a more active role in the region.




www.japantimes.co.jp
 






> *SINGAPORE – Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong has urged Japan to admit to its misdeeds from World War II so it can play a more active role in the region.
> 
> “Japan needs to acknowledge past wrongs, and Japanese public opinion needs to be more forthright in rejecting the more outrageous interpretations of history by right-wing academics and politicians,” Lee said in a keynote speech at Friday’s opening of the Asia Security Summit conference, also known as the Shangri-La Dialogue.
> 
> “Japan has already expressed remorse or apologies for the war in general terms,” he said. “But on specific issues like the ‘comfort women’ and the Nanjing Massacre, its positions have been less unequivocal.”
> 
> He observed that even though this year is the 70th anniversary of the end of WWII, it “continues to cast a shadow over relations between the old adversaries, in particular between Japan and its neighbors China and Korea.”
> 
> “After 70 years, it is past the time to put this history behind us properly, like the Europeans have done. This requires statesmanship and largeness of spirit on both sides.”
> 
> While Beijing and Seoul do not think Tokyo has done enough to atone for the suffering caused by its aggression, Lee urged them to “accept Japan’s acknowledgements and not demand that Japan apologize over and over again.”
> 
> “The history of the war should not be used to put Japan on the defensive or to perpetuate enmities to future generations,” he said. “Such a reconciliation will also help Japan to become a normal country if it wishes to be.”*
> 
> Concerning the China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank, he expressed hope that Japan and the United States will eventually join it. The two countries have not joined the launch of the bank for now due to concerns about its transparency and impact on existing financial institutions like the World Bank and the Asian Development Bank.
> 
> Lee went on to say that although most Southeast Asian countries want Japan to play a more active regional role, they are also wary of the possibility of being embroiled in the rivalry between Tokyo and Beijing.
> 
> “They will welcome a resolution of the war issues, as they themselves have done between themselves and Japan,” he said.
> 
> The annual Asia Security Summit opened on Friday evening with unabating tension over the South China Sea territorial disputes expected to take center stage, security analysts say.
> 
> In reference to the disputes, Lee urged China and the Association of Southeast Asian Nations to come up with a code of conduct on the South China Sea at the earliest opportunity, while warning against an outbreak of violence in the waters.
> 
> “But even if we avoid a physical clash, if the outcome is determined on the basis of ‘might is right,’ it will set a bad precedent,” he said.
> 
> Defense ministers from major powers and regional countries have gathered in Singapore to discuss security issues of concern to the region at the three-day forum, which was organized by the London-based International Institute for Strategic Studies.
> 
> The speakers include defense ministers or military chiefs from the United States, Japan, China, Indonesia, India, Cambodia, Britain, New Zealand, Germany, Australia and Singapore.
> 
> On Saturday, Defense Minister Gen Nakatani, who is representing Japan at the security forum, warned in his speech that land reclamation projects in the South China Sea risked plunging the region into disorder and urged nations, including China, to behave responsibly.
> 
> “If we leave any unlawful situation unattended, order will soon turn to disorder, and peace and stability will collapse,” Nakatani said. “I hope and expect all the countries, including China, to behave as a responsible power.”
> 
> Tensions have risen in the South China Sea in recent months over China’s construction of artificial islands as it tries to assert its claim to the potentially energy-rich waters around the Spratly archipelago. The Spratlys are claimed by half a dozen countries including the Philippines, Malaysia, Vietnam and China.
> 
> Nakatani proposed what he dubbed the “Shangri-La Dialogue Initiative,” three measures to bolster maritime and air safety in the region, including round-the-clock monitoring of airspace by ASEAN members.



His uncle was a victim, and his dad almost became a victim.





__





PM Lee speaks in Tokyo of World War II memories


The Second World War holds different meaning for each generation, because of the different memories they have formed about it, said Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong in Tokyo on Thursday, before illustrating the point with his personal stories of what he remembered. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com







> The Second World War holds different meaning for each generation, because of the different memories they have formed about it, said Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong in Tokyo on Thursday, before illustrating the point with his personal stories of what he remembered.
> 
> "My generation didn't live through (the war) but we know from our parents what it was like - and their stories. If my father had been taken away, he would not have come back and I would not be here today. My uncle - my mother's brother - was taken away, and never came back. So these memories mean something," he said.
> 
> He also said he remembered clearly when sites of mass graves of people killed during the Japanese Occupation were uncovered in Singapore in 1962, because one of the sites was beside his school, and he saw people digging up the graves.
> 
> But Mr Lee noted those from his children's generation would be further removed and have fewer memories of the war, just as those from his parents' generation would have much more painful memories, having lived through it.


----------



## CAPRICORN-88

When the MoH were asked to submit their finding with proof, they simply pushed the story all around the garden path and all over the place. 

A common and typical misdemeanor used by most civil servants in former British colonies and UK itself to pull wool over your eyes. Then let off with a pat on the wrist. 
Mr Humphrey Applesby legacy. 

Sorry in the age of the internet, they are not getting away so lightly.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## etylo

Mista said:


> Where?


李显龙：日本和邻国须翻过二战这一页​2014年6月25日





图像来源，AP
图像加注文字，
李显龙呼吁日本及其邻国翻过二战这一页。
*新加坡总理李显龙呼吁日本及其邻国翻过二战这一页，并称有关国家不断重提追溯二战时的历史问题，将恶化亚洲区内关系。*
尽管中国和韩国对日本安倍政权在对待二战历史遗留问题上的态度提出了猛烈批评，但李显龙表示，作为日本的伙伴，新加坡对此的态度是“希望日本好”。
法新社引述李显龙说，“除非能翻过二战这一页，别再不断重提慰安妇、侵略、是否在战时存在恶劣行径，否则我认为（他们的关系）会继续痛苦”。
在华盛顿访问的李显龙在一个智库发表讲话说，日本不仅与中国的关系面临困难，而且与韩国的关系也困难，其原因之一是重提追溯至二战及二战前那些问题，但后者从来没有以欧洲在战后解决问题的方式予以适当解决。
路透社引述李显龙说，“因此，这其实是日本要做的一个主权选择”。他补充说，确信美国会敦促日本“小心谨慎从事，努力发展与邻国的关系”。
1993年，时任日本内阁官房长官河野洋平发表谈话，承认日军在二战期间强征“慰安妇”，并对此表示道歉和反省。这一谈话也成为以后日本历届政府在“慰安妇”问题上的官方立场。
安倍政府表示不会修改1993年“河野谈话”有关内容。但6月20日，安倍政府却公布了关于“河野谈话”出台过程的调查报告。报告称，“河野谈话”的内容和措辞当年曾受到韩国政府的干预，没有证据证实有关慰安妇的证词。
中国和韩国都强烈抨击日本政府就“河野谈话”的调查结果，指责日本在“慰安妇”问题上不愿正视历史、承担责任。
二战期间，日本从韩国、中国、台湾、菲律宾、印尼和其它地方强行征召了20多万妇女，充当日军慰安妇。
（编译/责编：萧尔）

Link below：








李显龙：日本和邻国须翻过二战这一页 - BBC News 中文


新加坡总理李显龙呼吁日本及其邻国翻过二战这一页，并称有关国家不断重提追溯二战时的历史问题，将恶化亚洲区内关系。




www.bbc.com





Above is just one water down not so contentious report by BBC on China Jap relation regarding WW II. Lee's position is basically Jap's position that is to ask its neighbours to forget about Jap's atrocities in Asia during WW II while Jap never show any remorse and apologies for their unforgivable anti-human war crimes. This position of SG is not acceptable to China or Korea !


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> 李显龙：日本和邻国须翻过二战这一页​2014年6月25日
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 图像来源，AP
> 图像加注文字，
> 李显龙呼吁日本及其邻国翻过二战这一页。
> *新加坡总理李显龙呼吁日本及其邻国翻过二战这一页，并称有关国家不断重提追溯二战时的历史问题，将恶化亚洲区内关系。*
> 尽管中国和韩国对日本安倍政权在对待二战历史遗留问题上的态度提出了猛烈批评，但李显龙表示，作为日本的伙伴，新加坡对此的态度是“希望日本好”。
> 法新社引述李显龙说，“除非能翻过二战这一页，别再不断重提慰安妇、侵略、是否在战时存在恶劣行径，否则我认为（他们的关系）会继续痛苦”。
> 在华盛顿访问的李显龙在一个智库发表讲话说，日本不仅与中国的关系面临困难，而且与韩国的关系也困难，其原因之一是重提追溯至二战及二战前那些问题，但后者从来没有以欧洲在战后解决问题的方式予以适当解决。
> 路透社引述李显龙说，“因此，这其实是日本要做的一个主权选择”。他补充说，确信美国会敦促日本“小心谨慎从事，努力发展与邻国的关系”。
> 1993年，时任日本内阁官房长官河野洋平发表谈话，承认日军在二战期间强征“慰安妇”，并对此表示道歉和反省。这一谈话也成为以后日本历届政府在“慰安妇”问题上的官方立场。
> 安倍政府表示不会修改1993年“河野谈话”有关内容。但6月20日，安倍政府却公布了关于“河野谈话”出台过程的调查报告。报告称，“河野谈话”的内容和措辞当年曾受到韩国政府的干预，没有证据证实有关慰安妇的证词。
> 中国和韩国都强烈抨击日本政府就“河野谈话”的调查结果，指责日本在“慰安妇”问题上不愿正视历史、承担责任。
> 二战期间，日本从韩国、中国、台湾、菲律宾、印尼和其它地方强行征召了20多万妇女，充当日军慰安妇。
> （编译/责编：萧尔）
> 
> Link below：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 李显龙：日本和邻国须翻过二战这一页 - BBC News 中文
> 
> 
> 新加坡总理李显龙呼吁日本及其邻国翻过二战这一页，并称有关国家不断重提追溯二战时的历史问题，将恶化亚洲区内关系。
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bbc.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Above is just one water down not so contentious report by BBC on China Jap relation regarding WW II.* Lee's position is basically Jap's position that is to ask its neighbours to forget about Jap's atrocities in Asia during WW II *while Jap never show any remorse and apologies for their unforgivable anti-human war crimes. This position of SG is not acceptable to China or Korea !



Where?



etylo said:


> 新加坡总理李显龙呼吁日本及其邻国翻过二战这一页，并称有关国家不断重提追溯二战时的历史问题，将恶化亚洲区内关系。





etylo said:


> 法新社引述李显龙说，“除非能翻过二战这一页，别再不断重提慰安妇、侵略、是否在战时存在恶劣行径，否则我认为（他们的关系）会继续痛苦”。



He's urging East Asia to look forward and put the past behind. But you twist it like he's an apologist for Japanese WW2 atrocities like a Japanese right-winger when he has family members who are victims.









Lee urges Japan to come clean on WWII atrocities


Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong calls on Japan to admit to its wartime misdeeds so it can play a more active role in the region.




www.japantimes.co.jp





SINGAPORE – Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong has urged Japan to admit to its misdeeds from World War II so it can play a more active role in the region.

“Japan needs to acknowledge past wrongs, and Japanese public opinion needs to be more forthright in rejecting the more outrageous interpretations of history by right-wing academics and politicians,” Lee said in a keynote speech at Friday’s opening of the Asia Security Summit conference, also known as the Shangri-La Dialogue.

“Japan has already expressed remorse or apologies for the war in general terms,” he said. “But on specific issues like the ‘comfort women’ and the Nanjing Massacre, its positions have been less unequivocal.”

He observed that even though this year is the 70th anniversary of the end of WWII, it “continues to cast a shadow over relations between the old adversaries, in particular between Japan and its neighbors China and Korea.”

“After 70 years, it is past the time to put this history behind us properly, like the Europeans have done. This requires statesmanship and largeness of spirit on both sides.”

While Beijing and Seoul do not think Tokyo has done enough to atone for the suffering caused by its aggression, Lee urged them to “accept Japan’s acknowledgements and not demand that Japan apologize over and over again.”

“The history of the war should not be used to put Japan on the defensive or to perpetuate enmities to future generations,” he said. “Such a reconciliation will also help Japan to become a normal country if it wishes to be.”


----------



## etylo

Mista said:


> Where?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's urging East Asia to look forward and put the past behind. But you twist it like he's an apologist for Japanese WW2 atrocities like a Japanese right-winger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee urges Japan to come clean on WWII atrocities
> 
> 
> Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong calls on Japan to admit to its wartime misdeeds so it can play a more active role in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japantimes.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SINGAPORE – Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong has urged Japan to admit to its misdeeds from World War II so it can play a more active role in the region.
> 
> “Japan needs to acknowledge past wrongs, and Japanese public opinion needs to be more forthright in rejecting the more outrageous interpretations of history by right-wing academics and politicians,” Lee said in a keynote speech at Friday’s opening of the Asia Security Summit conference, also known as the Shangri-La Dialogue.
> 
> “Japan has already expressed remorse or apologies for the war in general terms,” he said. “But on specific issues like the ‘comfort women’ and the Nanjing Massacre, its positions have been less unequivocal.”
> 
> He observed that even though this year is the 70th anniversary of the end of WWII, it “continues to cast a shadow over relations between the old adversaries, in particular between Japan and its neighbors China and Korea.”
> 
> “After 70 years, it is past the time to put this history behind us properly, like the Europeans have done. This requires statesmanship and largeness of spirit on both sides.”
> 
> While Beijing and Seoul do not think Tokyo has done enough to atone for the suffering caused by its aggression, Lee urged them to “accept Japan’s acknowledgements and not demand that Japan apologize over and over again.”
> 
> “The history of the war should not be used to put Japan on the defensive or to perpetuate enmities to future generations,” he said. “Such a reconciliation will also help Japan to become a normal country if it wishes to be.”


Can you read Chinese ?

*新加坡总理李显龙呼吁日本及其邻国翻过二战这一页，并称有关国家不断重提追溯二战时的历史问题，将恶化亚洲区内关系。

法新社引述李显龙说，“除非能翻过二战这一页，别再不断重提慰安妇、侵略、是否在战时存在恶劣行径，否则我认为（他们的关系）会继续痛苦”。*

He is clearly asking China and Korea to forget Japs' atrocities in Asia in WW II. He is blaming bad relations with Japan on its neighbours keep mentioning and holding Japs responsible for their crimes at least on this occasion. You are just choosing to ignore what Lee has said in the report or you don't understand Chinese plain and simple.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> Can you read Chinese ?
> 
> *新加坡总理李显龙呼吁日本及其邻国翻过二战这一页，并称有关国家不断重提追溯二战时的历史问题，将恶化亚洲区内关系。
> 
> 法新社引述李显龙说，“除非能翻过二战这一页，别再不断重提慰安妇、侵略、是否在战时存在恶劣行径，否则我认为（他们的关系）会继续痛苦”。*
> 
> He is clearly asking China and Korea to forget Japs' atrocities in Asia in WW II. He is blaming bad relations with Japan on its neighbours keep mentioning and holding Japs responsible for their crimes at at least on this occasion. You are just choosing to ignore what Lee has said in the report or you don't understand Chinese plain and simple.



Putting the past behind isn't the same as forgetting the atrocities they committed.

I've put up a link which he urges Japan to come clean and face history (what's more reported by a Japanese media). Yet you prefer to read selectively and harp on 2 lines by the BBC which didn't provide any context just to support your original argument.


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> Why don't you SG condemn Japs for their crimes, instead blaming on Chinese and Koreans also ?



Erm, did you even read what I posted above? Twice somemore?









Lee urges Japan to come clean on WWII atrocities


Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong calls on Japan to admit to its wartime misdeeds so it can play a more active role in the region.




www.japantimes.co.jp





Lee urges Japan to come clean on WWII atrocities​
SINGAPORE – Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong has urged Japan to admit to its misdeeds from World War II so it can play a more active role in the region.

*“Japan needs to acknowledge past wrongs, and Japanese public opinion needs to be more forthright in rejecting the more outrageous interpretations of history by right-wing academics and politicians,”* Lee said in a keynote speech at Friday’s opening of the Asia Security Summit conference, also known as the Shangri-La Dialogue.

“Japan has already expressed remorse or apologies for the war in general terms,” he said. *“But on specific issues like the ‘comfort women’ and the Nanjing Massacre, its positions have been less unequivocal.”*

He observed that even though this year is the 70th anniversary of the end of WWII, it “continues to cast a shadow over relations between the old adversaries, in particular between Japan and its neighbors China and Korea.”

“After 70 years, it is past the time to put this history behind us properly, like the Europeans have done. This requires statesmanship and largeness of spirit on both sides.”

/


----------



## etylo

Mista said:


> Erm, did you even read what I posted above? Twice somemore?


I mean on this occasion when he was speaking to Americans in US. This attitude of SG on Japs' atrocities in WW II created a huge uproar in China and Chinese in the world at the time and if you ever followed any Chinese news you couldn't miss it at the time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> I mean on this occasion when he was speaking to Americans in US. This attitude of SG on Japs' atrocities in WW II created a huge uproar in China and Chinese in the world at the time and if you ever followed any Chinese news you couldn't miss it at the time.



Did those Chinese 自媒体 provide the context? I've seen plenty of 自媒体 twisting the narrative so as to create tensions and capture more eyeballs and 流量, and of course I've seen plenty of such reporting on SG as well.

The notion that Lee Hsien Loong is an apologist for Japanese atrocities is absolutely nonsensical, never mind whether it is reported by BBC or the Chinese media, in US or Japan.













What is Total Defence Day and why do we commemorate it?


Keep your ears alert at 6.20pm today



www.timeout.com














5 Interesting Facts About The 24km Route March in Mainland Singapore


Do you think that the 24km route march is just about walking? You'll be surprised at what you find inside this article.




goodyfeed.com


----------



## etylo

Mista said:


> Did those Chinese 自媒体 provide the context? I've seen plenty of 自媒体 twisting the narrative so as to create tensions and capture more eyeballs and 流量, and of course I've seen plenty of such reporting on SG as well.
> 
> The notion that Lee Hsien Loong is an apologist for Japanese atrocities is absolutely nonsensical, never mind whether it is reported by BBC or the Chinese media, in US or Japan.
> 
> View attachment 825917
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is Total Defence Day and why do we commemorate it?
> 
> 
> Keep your ears alert at 6.20pm today
> 
> 
> 
> www.timeout.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 825920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5 Interesting Facts About The 24km Route March in Mainland Singapore
> 
> 
> Do you think that the 24km route march is just about walking? You'll be surprised at what you find inside this article.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goodyfeed.com


No, the incident was also widely reported on Chinese mainstream conventional media such as newspapers and TV alongside with free media. This news couldn't be fake. That makes sense becos SG was trying to tie it's future with US and Japan's Pivot to Asia policies at that time unlike today SG is taking on a more balanced approach between USA and China. AT that time, USA was on Obama's watch, SG was very close to USA and Japan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> No, the incident was also widely reported on Chinese mainstream conventional media such as newspapers and TV alongside with free media. This news couldn't be fake. That makes sense becos SG was trying to tie it's future with US and Japan's Pivot to Asia policies at that time unlike today SG is taking on a more balanced approach between USA and China. AT that time, USA was on Obama's watch, SG was very close to USA and Japan.



We are always close to the US and Japan. But even so, LKY from time to time called out BS on the US on certain issues. There is absolutely no need for the PM to become a war apologist to curry favour with Japan, which is topkek to anyone who have an ounce of critical thinking. That's just how you or your media perceived his statement. I've already provided the rebuttal above which indicates otherwise.

Let's not further derail the thread, which is a discussion on vaccines.


----------



## etylo

Mista said:


> We are always close to the US and Japan. But even so, LKY from time to time called out BS on the US on certain issues. There is absolutely no need for the PM to become a war apologist to curry favour with Japan, which is topkek to anyone who have an ounce of critical thinking. That's just how you or your media perceived his statement. I've already provided the rebuttal above which indicates otherwise.
> 
> Let's not further derail the thread, which is a discussion on vaccines.


The Chinese media just reported what had been said by your PM, that's the truth, and the matter is not funny ! It's just you who just can't comprehend why he said that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> The Chinese media just reported what had been said by your PM, that's the truth, and the matter is not funny ! It's just you who just can't comprehend why he said that.



That's the crux of the issue. The Chinese media is the gospel truth? Can you please exercise some critical thinking?


----------



## etylo

Mista said:


> That's the crux of the issue. The Chinese media is the gospel truth? Can you please exercise some critical thinking?


So, with no good reason. you choose not to believe in what is reported in the media including a Western BBC is called critical thinking ? You call the source media all farce ? You just can't accept the truth that damages your SG and call Chinese don't think becos they don't agree with you whites lackeys' point of view ? You are the one who is twisting and smudging things around.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

etylo said:


> So, with no good reason. you choose not to believe in what is reported in the media including a Western BBC is called critical thinking ? You call the source media all farce ? You just can't accept the truth that damages your SG and call Chinese don't think becos they don't agree with you whites lackeys' point of view ? You are the one who is twisting and smudging things around.



Lol ok, if you believe he's an apologist despite me pointing out the facts, then so be it.

Get back on topic.


----------



## casual

Mista said:


> Lol, what a try hard. You guys are grasping at straws to make an obvious losing argument substantiated by other international findings.
> 
> It's okay. Good luck.


pretty big straws when you consider certain pre-existing conditions increase risk of severe illness and death by 2(heart diease) to 10(lung disease) times. It's pretty clear now that mRNA vaccines offer more protection. I was just point out you don't have any data to backup your ridicules claim of ~13.4x


Mista said:


> So you mean to say mRNA vaccines are ~13.4x more effective then Sinovac in preventing deaths in HK so far?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leishangthem

Mista said:


> Erm, did you even read what I posted above? Twice somemore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee urges Japan to come clean on WWII atrocities
> 
> 
> Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong calls on Japan to admit to its wartime misdeeds so it can play a more active role in the region.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.japantimes.co.jp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lee urges Japan to come clean on WWII atrocities​
> SINGAPORE – Singapore Prime Minister Lee Hsien Loong has urged Japan to admit to its misdeeds from World War II so it can play a more active role in the region.
> 
> *“Japan needs to acknowledge past wrongs, and Japanese public opinion needs to be more forthright in rejecting the more outrageous interpretations of history by right-wing academics and politicians,”* Lee said in a keynote speech at Friday’s opening of the Asia Security Summit conference, also known as the Shangri-La Dialogue.
> 
> “Japan has already expressed remorse or apologies for the war in general terms,” he said. *“But on specific issues like the ‘comfort women’ and the Nanjing Massacre, its positions have been less unequivocal.”*
> 
> He observed that even though this year is the 70th anniversary of the end of WWII, it “continues to cast a shadow over relations between the old adversaries, in particular between Japan and its neighbors China and Korea.”
> 
> “After 70 years, it is past the time to put this history behind us properly, like the Europeans have done. This requires statesmanship and largeness of spirit on both sides.”
> 
> /




Will China acknowledge Uyghur genocide because US claims so? Asking abe to acknowledge the issues of local political theatre in China/korea will wield no result.


etylo said:


> But, Japs won't ever admit they committed the war crimes and invaded China and Korea. Japs won't show any remorse and apologies for their anti-human crimes in WW II in Asia. And now, you want Chinese and Koreans just to forget all the atrocities committed by Japs, pretending nothing has ever happened ? You think Chinese, Koreans and other Asians are just animals or what and don't deserve common human dignity ? Why don't you SG condemn Japs for their crimes, instead blaming on Chinese and Koreans also ? Becos SG wants to be in USA and Jap camp in the Asia Pacific region, simple as that !



Korean gov is trying to rapprochement with the Japanese,there's a cabal of Nippon Kaigi,which now believe catering to US geopolitical agenda is Japan's own benefit,, Japanese civilians are the most anti-war masses in the world,China needs to court the leftist politicians and anti war Japanese public with a friendly gesture,instead of letting Abe and his cohorts from hijacking the nation completely ,when China peddles the Nanjing massacre for local nationalism ,the Japanese people are greatly offended,not because they are indifferent toward the suffering of Chinese but because they see the whole thing as staged for nationalism among Chinese.

After the end of Mao era, China needed anti-Japan sentiment for nationalism to fill the void left after the old ideological struggle lost appeal among general public . Now there's US ,which is an existential threat to what we know as China,China don't need anti Japanese nationalism,it should be replaced by anti US nationalism.China should wean off the old anti-Japanese propaganda, every dime or any effort spend against Japan is a gain for US.

Japan isn't manufacturing Uyghur genocide,targeting Chinese semi industry, or spreading anti chinese propaganda across the globe with 300 million disinformation bill or attacking Chinese looking asian civilians;US is, China should laser focus on US and their Western cronies.


----------



## Mista

casual said:


> I was just point out you don't have any data to backup your ridicules claim of ~13.4x



Maybe I'm exaggerating that Pfizer is ~13.4x more effective than Sinovac, since it's not age adjusted and you pointed out that 2/3 took Sinovac instead, contrary to the other guy's claim that 2/3 took mRNA (assuming you're right, I didn't verify which of you is right though). I made that rough estimation because that guy was saying 2/3 took mRNA and yet 87% of vaccinated deaths are Sinovac, which just further strengthens my point without him realizing because he can't do math lmao.

Based on Singapore's stats and data analytics, it's closer to ~4x (for Delta).


----------



## Leishangthem

etylo said:


> If these savage Jap bas***** are offended, let it be ! Chinese don't give a sh*t about Japs' feelings and you Indians don't try to lecture Chinese here on that the Chinese should care about what these bas***** feel ! Have you thought how Chinese feel to be mass massacred and raped in Nanjing, germs experimented in Harbin, poisonous gases unleashed on the crowds in many places, carpet bombed on the cities, the country destroyed and more than 20 million Chinese savagely killed by the Japs are like ? You think the Chinese are subhuman or what ? Only the Japs are human deserve the dignity ? That only Japs deserve to remember their dead in WW II every year even though they are the war criminals ? When Chinese remember their dead at Nanjing massacre is called peddling ? You think Japs are unhappy is China's fault ? These Jap bas***** should never be forgiven becos they don't have any remorse on the unforgivable crimes they did to the Chinese and Asians. You Indians chose to side with Japs in WW II, so your sympathy with these bas***** are no surprise, but, you Indians are on the wrong side of history as usual ! China today doesn't give a dam if Jap stays with USA becos one thing Chinese learned well is that Japs are treacherous and untrustworthy to the soul to the Chinese, period !


There was no massacre in nanking according to your own The _Red Swastika Society_ (a voluntary association founded in China in 1922 by Qian Nengxun) which recorded the figure was 40k burials in Nanjing, that's your death toll for battle.Only 0.3 percent consisted of women and children. The burial list has the distinction of sex and rough age.



> germs experimented in Harbin


So far all the photo evidence that are showcased as biological experiment turned out to be fake and taken at different location. So I'll refrain from going all-in on that. I can post more documented cases about the other party indulging in germ warfare,the japanese were dominant,they had no reason to resort to such means in battle.




> Only the Japs are human deserve the dignity ? That only Japs deserve to remember their dead in WW II every year even though they are the war criminals ?


The Communist didn't even fight at Nanking,it's the KMT that fought,so that again makes no sense for Communist party to commemorate the Nanking battle with self-claimed 300k victims,that figure which makes the Chinese authorities look ridiculous,no serious academician will agree with such a figure and it make the whole thing appear just for theatrics.



> carpet bombed on the cities,


For any bombing ,Japanese leaders already apologized ,like at least a dozen times and paid huge reparation fees and played pivotal role in the early development of China as apology.

Also ,I wouldn't say carpet-bombed,that would be like the tokyo firebombing,Japan targetted mainly specific locations at pre designated zone,no indiscriminate mass bombing like US did on Japan.


----------



## etylo

Leishangthem said:


> There was no massacre in nanking according to your own The _Red Swastika Society_ (a voluntary association founded in China in 1922 by Qian Nengxun) which recorded the figure was 40k burials in Nanjing, that's your death toll for battle.Only 0.3 percent consisted of women and children. The burial list has the distinction of sex and rough age.
> 
> 
> So far all the photo evidence that are showcased as biological experiment turned out to be fake and taken at different location. So I'll refrain from going all-in on that. I can post more documented cases about the other party indulging in germ warfare,the japanese were dominant,they had no reason to resort to such means in battle.
> 
> 
> The Communist didn't even fight at Nanking,it's the KMT that fought,so that again makes no sense for Communist party to commemorate the Nanking battle with self-claimed 300k victims,that figure which makes the Chinese authorities look ridiculous,no serious academician will agree with such a figure and it make the whole thing appear just for theatrics.
> 
> 
> For any bombing ,Japanese leaders already apologized ,like at least a dozen times and paid huge reparation fees and played pivotal role in the early development of China as apology.
> 
> Also ,I wouldn't say carpet-bombed,that would be like the tokyo firebombing,Japan targetted mainly specific locations at pre designated zone,no indiscriminate mass bombing like US did on Japan.


Just f off you filthy Indian ! Try to insult and annoy Chinese here by quoting fabricated garbage sources ? You Indians are also WW II war criminals in that your country's ( the only country in the panel ) judge openly chose to side with Japanese war criminals at the Tokyo international court on war crimes committed by the Japanese in WW II. You choose to deny any war crimes and atrocities committed by the Jap in China just tell what are filthy sc** you Indians are ! That's why you dirty Indians had to be rightfully punished by China in 1962 war and there maybe more to come in the future ! The communists did not fight in Nanking doesn't mean the current government has no right to remember the atrocities committed by the Jap, they are all Chinese, what is your monk*** logic ? Play trick trying to divide Chinese from current Chinese government ? Try to insult Chinese here, you filthy Indians can go eat ** !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leishangthem

etylo said:


> Just f**k off you filthy Indian ! Try to insult and annoy Chinese here by quoting fabricated garbage sources ? You Indians are also WW II war criminals in that your country's ( the only country in the panel ) judge openly chose to side with Japanese war criminals at the Tokyo international court on war crimes committed by the Japanese in WW II. You choose to deny any war crimes and atrocities committed by the Jap in China just tell what are filthy sc** you Indians are ! That's why you dirty Indians had to be rightfully punished by China in 1962 war and there maybe more to come in the future ! The communists did not fight in Nanking doesn't mean the current government has no right to remember the atrocities committed by the Jap, they are all Chinese, what is your f**k monk*** logic ? Play trick trying to divide Chinese from current Chinese government ? Try to insult Chinese here, you filthy Indians can go eat sh** !


Did you walk out of a cave? uncivilized foul mouth being.



> Japanese war criminals at the Tokyo international court on war crimes committed by the Japanese in WW II.



Tokyo Trials is a sham,like any trial staged by the victor of a war,to humiliate the loser .

What about Mao? Chiang Kai sek? STALIN?Churchill? Trueman? Douglas Mac Artur? -these are all war criminals based on similar criteria;such hypocrisy.




> The communists did not fight in Nanking doesn't mean the current government has no right to remember the atrocities committed by the Jap


The communist leader gave credit to Japanese for getting in power,the communist were surely happy inside for Japan got rid of KMT .


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

第5波疫情｜逾7成80歲以上死亡長者沒打針 張竹君：打完一針已有相當保護力


本港今日新增14149宗確診個案，今波累計103萬人染疫。衞生署衞生防護中心傳染病處主任張竹君表示，




std.stheadline.com


----------



## etylo

Leishangthem said:


> Did you walk out of a cave? uncivilized foul mouth being.
> 
> 
> 
> Tokyo Trials is a sham,like any trial staged by the victor of a war,to humiliate the loser .
> 
> What about Mao? Chiang Kai sek? STALIN?Churchill? Trueman? Douglas Mac Artur? -these are all war criminals based on similar criteria;such hypocrisy.
> 
> 
> The communist leader gave credit to Japanese for getting in power,the communist were surely happy inside for Japan got rid of KMT .


You filthy evil beings deserve such rough response becos you intentionally tried to insult the Chinese by fabricating your stinky BS in your previous reply !


----------



## ozranger

FairAndUnbiased said:


> 第5波疫情｜逾7成80歲以上死亡長者沒打針 張竹君：打完一針已有相當保護力
> 
> 
> 本港今日新增14149宗確診個案，今波累計103萬人染疫。衞生署衞生防護中心傳染病處主任張竹君表示，
> 
> 
> 
> 
> std.stheadline.com


Reporters spawned up misleading information


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqUhYNPzxfRwD73W84xMUSQ/community?lb=Ugkxlecf_8thS-0uU2_5gH-xD2GQxSj62W0Z

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## bbccdd1470

ozranger said:


> Reporters spawned up misleading information
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCqUhYNPzxfRwD73W84xMUSQ/community?lb=Ugkxlecf_8thS-0uU2_5gH-xD2GQxSj62W0Z
> 
> 
> View attachment 826153


Yeah, it takes a month to receive a second shot that means most of the elders that only have one shot, rushed to vaccination after the outbreak which it doesn't even have enough time to build up the antibody. Typical HK misleading news.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Leishangthem

etylo said:


> You filthy evil beings deserve such rough response becos you intentionally tried to insult the Chinese by fabricating your stinky BS in your previous reply !


OMG I'm so scareeeed by your "rough response"!!!!!

Grow up kiddo


----------



## etylo

Leishangthem said:


> OMG I'm so scareeeed by your "rough response"!!!!!
> 
> Grow up kiddo


Yeah, you filthy Indians have to be put into your proper place by force from your delusions and BS.


----------



## Leishangthem

etylo said:


> Yeah, you filthy Indians have to be put into your proper place by force from your delusions and BS.


such force keyboard warrior; talking about delusion while peddling personal narrative in unhinged fashion , without sense of reason.


----------



## etylo

Leishangthem said:


> such force keyboard warrior; talking about delusion while peddling personal narrative in unhinged fashion , without sense of reason.


Yeah, like the 1962 Sino-Indo war and Galwan Clash in 2020 are real. You Indians haven't learned anything from the consequences of your delusional BS and adventures. Many more lessons are waiting for you people.


----------



## Leishangthem

etylo said:


> Yeah, like the 1962 Sino-Indo war and Galwan Clash in 2020 are real. You Indians haven't learned anything from the consequences of your delusional BS and adventures. Many more lessons are waiting for you people.


Lessons are there for ccp for now they are having to pander toward the out-of-leash raging nationalistic clowns like ya.


----------



## etylo

Leishangthem said:


> Lessons are there for ccp for now they are having to pander toward the out-of-leash raging nationalistic clowns like ya.


What the ccp and Chinese at large do are none of you filthy Indian's business. First, go build more toilets in your country to solve your disgusting shitting on the streets inhuman problem before you have the right to come out to teach Chinese on how they should behave in the world.


----------



## JSCh

The headline "Hong Kong's immunised who died of Covid-19 mainly got Sinovac vaccine: Media" is kind of misleading because most people that got Sinovac are high-risk >80 old people. That is kind of like saying most people that died in US mainly got Pfizer/Moderna mRNA vaccine.

Anyway, result released by HK university,
Some very good COVID19 news in research by Dean of Medical school at HKU (Gabriel Leung) about one key Chinese COVID19 vaccine (used by ~3 billion ppl)-getting 3 shots of Sinovac is as effective as 3 shots of Pfizer in preventing serious illness & death. Research based on HK data​

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1506265848524132352

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## MajesticPug

Mista said:


> So 1/3 of vaccine recipients in HK took Sinovac but they make up ~87% of vaccinated deaths?
> So 2/3 of vaccine recipients in HK took mRNA, and they make up ~13% of vaccinated deaths?
> 
> 87 * 2 / 13 = ~13.4
> 
> So you mean to say mRNA vaccines are ~13.4x more effective then Sinovac in preventing deaths in HK so far?


More likely you're spreading misinformation. _Mingpao _is one of the most notorious '_yellow_' media in HK, where 'yellow' means they are anti-China and pro-western (pro color revolution, basically). Yellow media pretty much started the riots in 2019 and many unrests in the past.

Here's the misinformation you might have intentionally laid out: Quote "Of the 1,486 who died after receiving at least one dose, 1,292 - or 87 per cent - had gotten Sinovac", _how many received Sinovac and how BioNtech?_ _*When were the shots administered?*_ The time administered is very important because immunity won't mature until 3-4 weeks after the shots. As far as I know, probably less than 25%(?) of seniors in HK had any shot by the time this 5th wave hit. They were slow getting the shots also after the HK government realized it's more important to get the vulnerable citizens vaccinated. So, when did they get vaxed? If they started getting their 1st shot after this 5th wave hit, they probably just had the first shot less than a week before they were infected. That meant their immunity was not present or insignificant when the virus hit them. These seniors tend to take the Sinovac instead of the BioNtech.

To be fair, the evaluation should only take place if there's a 6th wave when more seniors are fully vaccinated and there are sufficient numbers vaxed, unvaxed, BioNtech-vaxed, Sinovac-vaxed, etc. to make the study more relevant and less biased. *BUT *the _yellow media_ in HK love to use partial stats, non-confirmed numbers, unconventional methods, etc. to tell the stories they want to tell.

So yours is a classic example of using stats to _lie_. The one intentionally spreading this '_misinfo_' should be termed a _'liar_'. Sorry i don't know how to term this politely, but I don't think liars deserve civility anyway.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Leishangthem

etylo said:


> What the ccp and Chinese at large do are none of you filthy Indian sc**'s business. First, go build more toilets in your country to solve your disgusting shitting on the streets inhuman problem before you have the right to come out to teach Chinese on how they should behave in the world.


It's business for everyone in Asia when China with 1.4 billion people start creeping into degeneracy,it's destabilizing for whole of asia if not the world. Chinese gov pushed nationalistic anti-Japanese propaganda with Nanking museum of fake in 80s after Mao's death, thus creating a generation anti japan nationalistic clowns like u,now ccp have to pander to their own created nationalistic zombie brained folks ,even launch a war in asia pacific against Japan if domestic threatre demands, bringing destruction and foreign pivot to Asia like China during the time of KMT.


----------



## Hack-Hook

Well there are too many factors to consider by the way . One dose of inactivated vaccines is no different from no vaccine


----------



## etylo

Leishangthem said:


> It's business for everyone in Asia when China with 1.4 billion people start creeping into degeneracy,it's destabilizing for whole of asia if not the world. Chinese gov pushed nationalistic anti-Japanese propaganda with Nanking museum of fake in 80s after Mao's death, thus creating a generation anti japan nationalistic clowns like u,now ccp have to pander to their own created nationalistic zombie brained folks ,even launch a war in asia pacific against Japan if domestic threatre demands, bringing destruction and foreign pivot to Asia like China during the time of KMT.


You thick face shameless filthy Indians think you are superior to the Chinese ? Just go eat your humble pie ! How China deals with Jap is none of you filthy Indian 's business. You filthy Indians have no moral right to judge Chinese matters inside China or relating to Japs let alone to tell Chinese how to deal with the savage Japs. Chinese need no advice from you. You Indians are evil also as you were on the evil side of Jap on WW II issue. Your evil clown joke country Endia along with the evil savage Jap clown are two in a kind deserve to be dismembered from the face of earth. Your country Endia never existed throughout history and was artificially created by your white master colonizer the British in 1945 and therefore has no right to exist, ought to be dismembered for the good of everyone in the region as you are a spoiler and trouble maker in the region and hated by everyone ! You filthy delusional Indians, know your proper place.


----------



## Leishangthem

etylo said:


> You thick face shameless filthy Indians think you are superior to the Chinese ? Just go eat your humble pie ! How China deals with Jap is none of you f**k filthy Indian 's business. You filthy low life Indians have no moral right to judge Chinese matters inside China or relating to Japs let alone to tell Chinese how to deal with the savage Japs. Chinese need no advice from you sc***. You lowest form of life Indians are evil also as you were on the evil side of Jap on WW II issue. Your evil clown joke country Endia along with the evil savage Jap clown are two in a kind deserve to be dismembered and wiped out from the face of earth. Your country Endia never existed throughout history and was artificially created by your white master colonizer the British in 1945 and therefore has no right to exist, ought to be dismembered for the good of everyone in the region as you are a spoiler and trouble maker in the region and hated by everyone !


I can talk about or ridicule the nanking museum of fake or unit 731 fake pictures as much as I want,and you can just keep throwing your tantrum.

I'm not siding with anyone of WW2 issue,I'm simply saying the over exaggurated Nanking massacre issue is fake ,that's it.BTW,when you try to play moral higher ground using a fake massacre that only reduces your credibility.

Oh,and I don't mind the dismemberment of India at all,maybe that would be the best;kiddo you're barking at the wrong tree.


----------



## etylo

Leishangthem said:


> I can talk about or ridicule the nanking museum of fake or unit 731 fake pictures as much as I want,and you can just keep throwing your tantrum.
> 
> I'm not siding with anyone of WW2 issue,I'm simply saying the Nanking massacre is fake ,that's it.BTW,when you try to play moral higher ground using a fake massacre that only reduces your credibility.
> 
> Oh,and I don't mind the dismemberment of India at all,infact I think that would be the best;kiddo you're barking at the wrong tree.


If you think Nanking massacre is fake and unit 731 is fake，then I suggest you delusional Indian should go check in a mental hospital or see a psychiatrist as your whole nation are mentally deranged.


----------



## MajesticPug

Mista said:


> Maybe I'm exaggerating that Pfizer is ~13.4x more effective than Sinovac, since it's not age adjusted and you pointed out that 2/3 took Sinovac instead, contrary to the other guy's claim that 2/3 took mRNA (assuming you're right, I didn't verify which of you is right though). I made that rough estimation because that guy was saying 2/3 took mRNA and yet 87% of vaccinated deaths are Sinovac, which just further strengthens my point without him realizing because he can't do math lmao.
> 
> Based on Singapore's stats and data analytics, it's closer to ~4x (for Delta).



Shame on you, Liar. Go back to your hole.



etylo said:


> If you think Nanking massacre is fake and unit 731 is fake，then I suggest you delusional Indian should go check in a mental hospital or see a psychiatrist as your whole nation are mentally deranged.



Don't argue with an Indian. Indians have lost track with facts, truth, and reality when it concerns their enemies (i.e. Pakistan, China). Remember the famous Indian quote: _ "Shanghai still needs a couple decades to level with New Delhi in modern amenities_."

That pretty much summarize the whole truth, nothing but the truth so help me God, about Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Mista said:


> Hong Kong's immunised who died of Covid-19 mainly got Sinovac vaccine: Media
> 
> 
> However, most deaths occurred among those who were unvaccinated. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HONG KONG (BLOOMBERG) - Almost 87 per cent of Hong Kongers who died from Covid-19 after getting at least one dose of vaccine received Sinovac Biotech Ltd's shot, Ming Pao reported, though most deaths occurred among those who weren't immunised.
> 
> The newspaper said it analysed data from the Hospital Authority involving 5,167 of the city's Covid-19 fatalities, without disclosing its sources or additional information.
> 
> It found that 71 per cent of those who died were unvaccinated. Of the 1,486 who died after receiving at least one dose, 1,292 - or 87 per cent - had gotten Sinovac, Ming Pao reported.
> 
> Most deaths in Hong Kong have occurred among under-vaccinated senior citizens, particularly those living in elderly care homes.
> 
> There have been more than 5,400 fatalities in the latest Omicron-driven outbreak, making the city's death per capita the world's highest.
> 
> Less than 40 per cent of those aged 80 and older were vaccinated.
> 
> Two vaccines are available in the Asian financial hub. The Chinese-made Sinovac, which uses the inactivated technology, was often preferred by the elderly who believed it may have fewer side effects than the more potent mRNA immunisations from the German firm BioNTech SE.
> 
> The Sinovac shot has lower efficacy than that of the Biontech one, and offers limited protection against the Omicron variant, studies showed.
> 
> But it was still effective at reducing the risk of serious illness and deaths from Covid.
> 
> The Chinese vaccine makes up 60 per cent of all of the doses administered to those aged 60 and above.
> 
> Many experts, including University of Hong Kong professor and government advisor Yuen Kwok-yung, have said the elderly and children should get the BioNTech vaccine because of its superior protection against Omicron.



Apparently all the media propaganda tactics over which vaccine is better and which have bad side effects scared the elderly in Hong Kong into avoiding getting vaccinated.









‘I Don’t Dare Get the Shot’: Virus Ravages Unvaccinated Older Hong Kongers


Covid has surged through nursing homes in Hong Kong, but older residents are still among the city’s least vaccinated and the most skeptical.




www.nytimes.com




"The hesitancy over vaccines has been attributed to misinformation about the vaccines’ potential side effects and efficacy, as well as a high level of public distrust of the government. But even as Hong Kong recorded more deaths in just over two weeks than it did in the last two years, some residents remained reluctant to get inoculated."


----------



## Song Hong

You need mathematician to figure the lies of HK doctors and Singapore government.

In HK, Sinovac were given to those old, allergic patients and too weak to get mRNA, under the government program.

Singapore also bash SInovac recently and tell everyone Pfizer is 5x more efficient than Sinovac. Sinopharm is not under government program, and it must be purchase from private medical center. We assume the profile of Sinopharm takers more similar to general population and result is, for every one pfizer person got severe covid, 1.5 sinopharm got sever covid.













People who got Sinovac vaccine nearly 5 times more likely to develop severe COVID-19 than Pfizer: Singapore study


SINGAPORE: People who took Sinovac’s CoronaVac vaccine are nearly five times more likely to develop severe symptoms from COVID-19 than those who received the Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty vaccine, a Singapore study has found. The study, published on Tuesday (Apr 12), involved about 2.7 million...




www.channelnewsasia.com









.


----------



## Mista

Severe Covid-19 symptoms 5 times more likely in patients who got Sinovac rather than Pfizer jab: Study


Sinovac recipients are also more than twice as likely to be infected with Covid-19 than Pfizer recipients. Read more at straitstimes.com.




www.straitstimes.com

















Comparative Effectiveness of mRNA and Inactivated Whole-Virus Vaccines Against Coronavirus Disease 2019 Infection and Severe Disease in Singapore


Abstract. Compared with individuals vaccinated with Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty, recipients of Sinovac-CoronaVac and Sinopharm were 2.37 (95% CI, 2.29–2.46) and 1




academic.oup.com


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Mista said:


> Severe Covid-19 symptoms 5 times more likely in patients who got Sinovac rather than Pfizer jab: Study
> 
> 
> Sinovac recipients are also more than twice as likely to be infected with Covid-19 than Pfizer recipients. Read more at straitstimes.com.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.straitstimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835244
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Comparative Effectiveness of mRNA and Inactivated Whole-Virus Vaccines Against Coronavirus Disease 2019 Infection and Severe Disease in Singapore
> 
> 
> Abstract. Compared with individuals vaccinated with Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty, recipients of Sinovac-CoronaVac and Sinopharm were 2.37 (95% CI, 2.29–2.46) and 1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> academic.oup.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835238
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835241



Stop posting facts damnit!! 
This forum only accepts knee-jerk responses.

Reactions: Haha Haha:
1


----------



## Song Hong

Should normalized base on the number of allergic, diabetes, CKD- which is why the data is way out,

A large of these people will be killed or injured instantly once they got mRNA jab, hence doctor give Sinovac. And hence Sinovac appears not that efficient vs mRNA.


----------



## DF41

Song Hong said:


> You need mathematician to figure the lies of HK doctors and Singapore government.
> 
> In HK, Sinovac were given to those old, allergic patients and too weak to get mRNA, under the government program.
> 
> Singapore also bash SInovac recently and tell everyone Pfizer is 5x more efficient than Sinovac. Sinopharm is not under government program, and it must be purchase from private medical center. We assume the profile of Sinopharm takers more similar to general population and result is, for every one pfizer person got severe covid, 1.5 sinopharm got sever covid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> People who got Sinovac vaccine nearly 5 times more likely to develop severe COVID-19 than Pfizer: Singapore study
> 
> 
> SINGAPORE: People who took Sinovac’s CoronaVac vaccine are nearly five times more likely to develop severe symptoms from COVID-19 than those who received the Pfizer-BioNTech/Comirnaty vaccine, a Singapore study has found. The study, published on Tuesday (Apr 12), involved about 2.7 million...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.channelnewsasia.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 835112
> .








It is very very well known that Sinkapore is a doggie of USA.
Will bark what USA tell Sinkapore to bark and jump what USA tell Sinkapore to jump.

The regime of Stinkapore represent only the regime of MIWs Maggots In White (they love to call themselves Man In White because they campaign wearing white shirts to show they are pure)

That regime of Stinkapore got lots of $$$$ ripped off and stolen from Singaporeans.

What is paid to the cabinet of Stinkapore can more than pay the entire Cabinets of G10 countries combined .

Well able to finance their sonderkommandoes to go to various forums like here to wax lyrical on how great Sinkapore is and how brilliant the MIWs and how pure they are with all kinds of tables drawn up by other Stinkapore sonderkommandoes and organisations.


----------



## Han Patriot

Hamartia Antidote said:


> Apparently all the media propaganda tactics over which vaccine is better and which have bad side effects scared the elderly in Hong Kong into avoiding getting vaccinated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘I Don’t Dare Get the Shot’: Virus Ravages Unvaccinated Older Hong Kongers
> 
> 
> Covid has surged through nursing homes in Hong Kong, but older residents are still among the city’s least vaccinated and the most skeptical.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "The hesitancy over vaccines has been attributed to misinformation about the vaccines’ potential side effects and efficacy, as well as a high level of public distrust of the government. But even as Hong Kong recorded more deaths in just over two weeks than it did in the last two years, some residents remained reluctant to get inoculated."


Yup and 1mil dead is proof of that?


----------



## StraightEdge

How many deaths in US/west after Pfizer/Moderna vaccines? I wonder why deaths in US are still so high.


----------



## Han Patriot

_Data shows vaccinated U.S. citizens made up more than 40% of COVID-19 deaths during omicron peak, as deaths continue to rise in Wisconsin









Data shows vaccinated U.S. citizens made up more than 40% of COVID-19 deaths during omicron peak, as deaths continue to rise in Wisconsin


The nation is set to pass 1 million COVID-19 deaths in the coming days, according to Johns Hopkins University.




finance.yahoo.com




_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------

